# please help ka24e upgrade needed



## jcartwright4767 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey everyone, I love my 97 nissan 4x4 standard, but the ka24 single cam just doesnt pull my 17' bassboat up hills. I need some more power but dont want to do a motor swap. Is there a good rebuild bore and stroke kit, or a cam and head kit for it? if so which one is best? or do i need both? and will the manual transmisson hold it without upgrades? i would really appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## 1BadNissan (Jan 20, 2010)

There is a stroker kit and cam upgrades on Import Performance Parts - Import Performance Engine & Racing Parts and it depends on the tranny you have but I would imagine
that it will.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

upgrade to a vq40 powered Frontier.....


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nissan Motorsports:
1. CNC ported head, p/n: 11041-KA24D
2. Camshaft for KA24DE, 248* duration, p/n:99996-KA24D1
3. Camshaft for KA24E Mild Perf, 248*/.422" Intake 256*/.422" Exhaust, p/n:13020-40F00R6


----------



## jcartwright4767 (Apr 30, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks for all the help


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

NITROUS.......


----------



## TripleStripeD21 (Dec 17, 2009)

I believe some company just came out with a bolt on turbo kit for about $1,000 i think that would give u enough power for the ka24e, i put something similar on my buddies d21 the thing will tow his 18ft boat no problem up a near 30 degree incline in 4th


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u need to take the truck to a real mechanic and let him fix it .. cause that truck should pull that load w/o power enhancers...


----------

